# Medical Coding and Billing



## bitesizedxcupcake (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone work in the medical coding and billing field, medical records etc. I am studying to be a certified coding specialist and I would like some advice, knowledge, tips etc. Is it a good field for someone with severe social anxiety like me?

Thanks


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

@nubly he is one of our best agents


----------



## bitesizedxcupcake (Jan 16, 2015)

Lets hope he responds haha


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

bitesizedxcupcake said:


> Lets hope he responds haha


Lets hope he is not too busy * Resisting *


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bitesizedxcupcake said:


> Does anyone work in the medical coding and billing field, medical records etc. I am studying to be a certified coding specialist and I would like some advice, knowledge, tips etc. Is it a good field for someone with severe social anxiety like me?
> 
> Thanks


For the most part, it's a good job for people with SA.

Medical coding is where you want to go because it pays better than the other two and it's easier SA wise. If you work for a big practice then you'll likely just be reading medical reports and coding off them. Might have to talk to the doctors sometimes but mainly you'll be dealing with your coworkers. If you're working at a small practice then you'll have often talk with the doctors when you need clarification on the medical reports plus you might be doing medical billing as well. Lots of jobs for remote coding (working from home), particularly for HCC/Risk Adjustment coding.

Medical billing might not be too easy for someone with SA. They have to call patients and insurance companies all day. Dealing with the insurance companies isn't so bad but it can get stressful with the patients because they'll mostly be calling regarding their money.

I don't know too much about medical records other than retrieval specialists that work for insurance companies. Easy job, hardly any thinking to do. They go to the doctor's offices and copy medical records. Majority of the records are electronic so they just have to copy them to onto a flashdrive. For the paper records, they use a portable scanner. The only two cons are that they do have to call the doctor's offices to make appointments, they are constantly meeting/dealing with new people and there is wear and tear on their vehicle from driving to the doctor offices.

Get your certification through AAPC or AHIMA and stick to medical coding. It's mentally more demanding than the other two but it pays more and it's easier for people with SA. Most places don't require a certification but do get at least a basic certification because it'll open up better opportunities.


----------



## bitesizedxcupcake (Jan 16, 2015)

nubly said:


> For the most part, it's a good job for people with SA.
> 
> Medical coding is where you want to go because it pays better than the other two and it's easier SA wise. If you work for a big practice then you'll likely just be reading medical reports and coding off them. Might have to talk to the doctors sometimes but mainly you'll be dealing with your coworkers. If you're working at a small practice then you'll have often talk with the doctors when you need clarification on the medical reports plus you might be doing medical billing as well. Lots of jobs for remote coding (working from home), particularly for HCC/Risk Adjustment coding.
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap:clap Thank you for the clarification I did think about just sticking to the medical coding aspect of it. It can be a bit difficult but it is something I enjoy doing as a coding student. Are you currently working in medical coding?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bitesizedxcupcake said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap Thank you for the clarification I did think about just sticking to the medical coding aspect of it. It can be a bit difficult but it is something I enjoy doing as a coding student. Are you currently working in medical coding?


Yes I'm doing medical coding.


----------



## bitesizedxcupcake (Jan 16, 2015)

nubly said:


> Yes I'm doing medical coding.


Do you like it? Have you been promoted?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bitesizedxcupcake said:


> Do you like it? Have you been promoted?


As far as jobs go, I love it. Haven't been promoted.


----------



## bitesizedxcupcake (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## barbj (Oct 19, 2017)

Medical coding might be a good career for you. Job growth in the field is good. It really depends where you work if you will interact with a lot of people. At smaller practices, you might be in charge of coding AND billing, in this case you would have to deal directly with insurance companies. But if you work in a larger place where you are only doing coding, you may not have to be making phone calls, there would be a separate billing dept.
There are remote coding jobs out there, but people with experience are more likely to have them.
You can train from home, just be careful you find a program that meets AHIMA and/or AAPC educational guidelines. There are some "scammy" programs out there because there is no formal accreditation process. AHIMA does publish a list of approved Medical Coding certificate programs.
The Career Step program is one of the few completely online programs on the list, and their curriculum prepares you for the AAPC testing as well.
A few times per year they have tuition discounts when you enroll by a certain date. Right now you can get $400 off tuition (plus they give you a voucher for the certification exams when you graduate) 
Career Step Medical Coding


----------



## danibrittany (Feb 12, 2018)

I have had the experience of working with different medical coders and some of them are my friends. The thing is that your value depends on the amount of time you invest in learning everything to it. Also, since the healthcare industry in the US is going through a transition, you need to stay ahead and learn the new changes impacting your job. Many medical billing service companies do good because they know what they are doing.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I wanna post my CV here!!*

maybe can't do with a few pages of .docx ? only image?

healthcare private, telecomms tariffing, rating, invoice rendering, revenue collection

PaymentByResult! Patient Pathway, PAS, BDS


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I was severly considering a job in medical coding. It sounds great if you like to be left alone in peace and quiet and just do your damn job. Not that much responsiblitly. Sounds perfect.

On further research it seems (in the UK at least) that it's rather hard to get into. You need 2+ years in a medical industry plus qualifications. Most of the job openings I saw wouldn't take you on unless you had previous medical coding experience. So how are you meant to get your foot in the door?

Also medical coding doesn't seem that popular in the uk. in the whole of the uk there must have been like 10 openings at anyone time. None near where I live.


----------



## danibrittany (Feb 12, 2018)

I have been reading the responses to this thread as it has gathered up a few views and opinions. However, the reply by nubly makes absolute sense to your question!

Your post reminds me of the ICD-10 update. I hope you have learned everything about it. Nubly is spot on when he says you should make sure the school is AHIMA or AAPC recommended. Both these authorities are highly respected as far as medical billing & coding goes. You must be part of an associate program which is good. And yes, I appreciate your fight and will to continue moving on even with the social anxiety disorder.

With you being socially anxious, you should know coders are mostly working with themselves or coworkers. In a way, you can say they know it all. Medical codes, for instance, CPT codes are not easy to learn. You need to have a photographic memory at times and I am sure you have that.

Medical coding & billing jobs, whether working from home or on-premises, both can make you financially independent. You are able to support yourself and others if you want. But the point is finding a company or a medical billing service provider which recognizes your usefulness and methodically or principally manages the revenue cycles to increase the collections. And alongside, works for the welfare of the employees. I hope you find one that understands you and good luck hunting!

I'd like to end this with a quote by Dr. Stephen Hawking (RIP) giving advice to his kids and the world in 2010 -
"One, remember to look up at the stars and not down at your feet. Two, never give up work. Work gives you meaning and purpose and life is empty without it. Three, if you are lucky enough to find love, remember it is rare so don't throw it away."


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been considering going into medical billing and coding. I've noticed some schools have an AS program while others have a certificate. Is there a difference?


----------

